# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا

## مالك بن أنس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

من يفيدنا عن هذه الموسوعة  من ناحية التحقيق وجودة الطباعة ,  فلكم سمعت عن  طبعات المكتبة العصرية  ونواياها التجارية  والله أعلم بصحة ما سمعت  ...

ولكم جزيل الشكر .

----------


## المتعلم

ليس فيها تميز، وكان المحقق قد أخرج جملة منها سابقا ثم أعادها مع زيادة بعض الرسائل في هذه الطبعة! 
وتحقيقات المحقق وسط وأدنى من ذلك .

----------


## مالك بن أنس

جزيت خيرا  أخي  (المتعلم) ,  وهل ثمة دار  نشرت كتب ابن ابي الدنيا مجموعةً  بتحقيق أفضل؟  وإن كان هناك أحد اطلع على شيء من هذا  فليفدنا  مشكوراً .

----------


## الدكتور مروان

*
لقد جاءتني من دائرة الثقافة والإعلام في الشارقة

ثلاثة مجلدات كبار جدا فيها أغلب كتب ابن أبي الدنيا 

وأعجبني فيها جمعها في مجلدات واحدة

وتكلمت مع محققها الفاضل ،وهو أحد العاملين في الدائرة

وكان يوجه نقدا لاذعا مرّا على تحقيقات الآخرين

ولا أستطيع تبين ذلك لأنها الآن بعيدة عني في مكتبتي

في دير الزور في بلدي الحبيب سوريا

وللعلم فهي رخيصة الثمن ؛ وخاصة في معرض الشارقة

في الحقيقة هو ثمن الورق فيها*

----------


## مالك بن أنس

أهلا وسهلا بالدكتور الفاضل مروان  هل هذه الطبعة حديثة  , وهل تسويقها في البلاد العربية  جيد  لأني ما وجدت في مكتباتنا في الرياض إلا نسخة المكتبة العصرية ,  فإن كانت في الرياض فأخبروني أين ؟  ولكم جزيل الشكر .

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> أهلا وسهلا بالدكتور الفاضل مروان  هل هذه الطبعة حديثة  , وهل تسويقها في البلاد العربية  جيد  لأني ما وجدت في مكتباتنا في الرياض إلا نسخة المكتبة العصرية ,  فإن كانت في الرياض فأخبروني أين ؟  ولكم جزيل الشكر .


هلا وغلا ومرحبا بأخي الكريم مالك
تجدها بعد أيام في معرض الشارقة بثمن يسير
كل مجلد بـ 60 ريالا أو أقل ، وكل مجلد نحو 800 صفحة
وهي متوفرة في الدائرة في الشارقة ، ولو كنت في الشارقة ؛ لأرسلتها
لك هدية مني ، لكنني الآن في سلطنة عمان
على كل سأكلف لك من يسأل عنها ، وعن أماكن توزيعها
ودمت من السالمين

----------


## مالك بن أنس

لا حرمك الله الأجر والثواب أيها المفضال . ونحن بانتظارك .

----------


## أبو محمد الإفريقي

> *
> لقد جاءتني من دائرة الثقافة والإعلام في الشارقة
> ثلاثة مجلدات كبار جدا فيها أغلب كتب ابن أبي الدنيا 
> وأعجبني فيها جمعها في مجلدات واحدة
> وتكلمت مع محققها الفاضل ،وهو أحد العاملين في الدائرة
> وكان يوجه نقدا لاذعا مرّا على تحقيقات الآخرين
> ولا أستطيع تبين ذلك لأنها الآن بعيدة عني في مكتبتي
> في دير الزور في بلدي الحبيب سوريا
> وللعلم فهي رخيصة الثمن ؛ وخاصة في معرض الشارقة
> في الحقيقة هو ثمن الورق فيها*


هي محظوفة الأسانيد!!!

----------


## مالك بن أنس

أخي (أبو محمد الأفريقي) هل اطلعت على نسخة المكتبة العصرية  إن كان , فما تقييمك ؟

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> أخي (أبو محمد الأفريقي) هل اطلعت على نسخة المكتبة العصرية  إن كان , فما تقييمك ؟


أخي الكريم الحبيب مالك
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مازلت أنتظر ماأخبرك به عن مطبوعة دائرة الإعلام بالشارقة
وأنا برأيي أن اقتناء كتب ابن أبي الدنيا متفرقة محققة من قبل 
محققين أثبات أفضل شيء
وأنا أيضا عندي أكثره
مثل تحقيقات أخي الباحث العلامة المدقق
محمد رمضان يوسف
وماطبع منها في فيسبادن
أجد ذلك هو الأفضل والأجود 
ولو كانت مكتبتي الخاصة قربي لنقلت لك
هذه الكتب وطبعاتها 
ولكن ....!!!!
وشكرا

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
بارك الله في الأخ (مالك بن أنس) ، وفي بقية الإخوة الذين ساهموا : المتعلم والدكتور مروان ، والأفريقي.
وفي الحقيقة أنا لم أقف على موسوعة ابن أبي الدنيا التي طبعتها المكتبة العصرية ، ولا أعرف قيمتها ، لكن كتب المكتبة العصرية - في الجملة - فيها وفيها، يعني تعرف وتنكر.
وقد صدرت موسوعة رسائل ابن أبي الدنيا ، من مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية ، تحقيق محمد عبد القادر عطا ، لكن تحقيقات عبد القادر عطا وأبنائه ليس بشيء ، من بابة تحقيقات عبد المعطي قلعجي وعادل عبد الموجود وأمثالهم.
وقد نظرت في مكتبتي فوجدت بعض التحقيقات الأخرى الجيدة لبعض كتب ابن أبي الدنيا وها هي قائمة صغيرة بمجموعة منها وجاري البحث عن غيرها في المكتبة وكلما وقفت على شيء سجلته :
مجموعة من التحقيقات الجيدة  لكتب ابن أبي الدنيا:
1-	العزلة والانفراد ، تحقيق مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان ، دار الوطن – الرياض.
2-	الإخلاص والنية ، تحقيق إياد خالد الطباع ، دار البشائر – دمشق.
3-	الجوع ، تحقيق تحقيق محمد خير رمضان يوسف ، دار ابن حزم – بيروت.
4-	كتاب المحتضرين ، تحقيق محمد خير رمضان يوسف ، دار ابن حزم – بيروت.
5-	الصبر والثواب عليه ، تحقيق تحقيق محمد خير رمضان يوسف ، دار ابن حزم – بيروت .
6-	صفة النار، تحقيق محمد خير رمضان يوسف ، دار ابن حزم – بيروت .
7-	الصمت وآداب اللسان ، تحقيق أبي إسحاق الحويني ، دار الكتاب العربي – بيروت .
8-	الأولياء تحقيق محمد السعيد بسيوني زغلول، مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية بيروت.
9-	المطر والرعد والبرق والريح ، تحقيق طارق محمد سكلوع العمودي ، دار ابن الجوزي – الدمام .

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> مجموعة من التحقيقات الجيدة  لكتب ابن أبي الدنيا:
> 1-	العزلة والانفراد ، تحقيق مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان ، دار الوطن – الرياض.
> 2-	الإخلاص والنية ، تحقيق إياد خالد الطباع ، دار البشائر – دمشق.
> 3-	الجوع ، تحقيق تحقيق محمد خير رمضان يوسف ، دار ابن حزم – بيروت.
> 4-	كتاب المحتضرين ، تحقيق محمد خير رمضان يوسف ، دار ابن حزم – بيروت.
> 5-	الصبر والثواب عليه ، تحقيق تحقيق محمد خير رمضان يوسف ، دار ابن حزم – بيروت .
> 6-	صفة النار، تحقيق محمد خير رمضان يوسف ، دار ابن حزم – بيروت .
> 7-	الصمت وآداب اللسان ، تحقيق أبي إسحاق الحويني ، دار الكتاب العربي – بيروت .
> ...


أحسنت ياأخي الكريم
وجزاك الله خيرا
ودمت من السالمين

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

حياك الله يا دكتور مروان .
أعرف أن تحقيقات زغلول ضعيفة ، لكن كتبت هذا الكتاب أثناء جرد الكتب ، وبعد رفع الموضوع ترددت كثيرًا في حذفه من القائمة ، لكن صرفت عن ذلك . فجزاك الله خيرًا على استدراكك وهو صائب تمامًا ، نفع الله بك .

----------


## الدكتور مروان

شكرا لأخي الحبيب علي
وتتمة لقائمتك ياأخي الحبيب ؛
من كتب ابن أبي الدنيا المحققة تحقيقا جيدا :
1 ـ كتاب المتمنين ؛
لأبي بكر عبدالله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن أبي الدنيا
الناشر : دار إبن حزم - بيروت
الطبعة الأولى ، 1997
تحقيق : محمد خير رمضان يوسف ..
2 - كتاب مكارم الأخلاق ؛ لابن أبي الدنيا، تحقيق جيمز أ. بلمي، فيسبادن _ط.بيروت)، 1393هـ، 1973م.

----------


## مالك بن أنس

جزى الله أخانا علي وأخانا الدكتور مروان  على هذه الفوائد النفيسة .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بارك الله فيك .
ومن كتب ابن أبي الدنيا المحققة تحقيقًا مقبولا :
-	كتاب الإخوان ، تحقيق محمد عبد الرحمن طوالبة ونجم عبد الرحمن خلف ، دار الاعتصام – القاهرة .
-	الغيبة والنميمة ، تحقيق عمرو علي عمر ، الدار السلفية – بومباي الهند .
-	كتاب المرض والكفارات ، تحقيق عبد الوكيل الندوي ، الدار السلفية – بومباي الهند .
-	ولمكارم الأخلاق طبعة أخرى ، تحقيق : جيمز . أ. بلمي ، ط1990م ، وصورته مكتبة ابن تيمية بالقاهرة وهي نسخة جيدة .
-	إصلاح المال ، تحقيق : مصطفى مفلح القضاة ، دار الوفاء للطباعة والنشر – المنصورة مصر .
-	الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، تحقيق : صلاح عايض الشلاحي ، مكتبة الغرباء الأثرية – المدينة النبوية .

----------


## مالك بن أنس

واصل...  لا حرمك الله الأجر

----------


## المنصور

سبق أن حققت كتاب قرى الضيف وصدر عن دار أضواء السلف
وحققت فضائل رمضان وصدر عن دار السلف
فأسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بهما 
ومن لديه أي ملحوظة فليزودني بها
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

مرحبًا بإخينا الشيخ عبد الله بن حمد المنصور ، وتحقيقكم للكتابين السابقين لابن أبي الدنيا وكتاب القدر للفريابي مما تشكر عليه ، جزاك الله خيرًا ونفع بك ، ومرحبًا بك في المجلس العلمي.

ومن التحقيقات الجيدة أيضًا لكتب ابن أبي الدنيا :
- الوجل والتوثق بالعمل ، تحقيق مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان ، دار الوطن - الرياض .
- ذم المسكر ، تحقيق ياسين السواس ، دار البشائر الإسلامية .
- قصر الأمل ، تحقيق محمد خير رمضان يوسف ، دار ابن حزم .
- مداراة الناس، تحقيق محمد خير رمضان يوسف ، دار ابن حزم .
- من عاش بعد الموت ، تحقيق أبي معاذ أيمن بن عارف الدمشقي ، مكتبة السنة - القاهرة .

----------


## مالك بن أنس

جزيت خيرا أخي المنصور فقد اطلعت على الكتابين .
وأما مشرفنا المفضال (علي) فجمائله لا تنتهي  وفقه الله وأعاننا على ردها .

----------


## خالد السالم

هل كتاب العيال لابن أبي الدنيا طُبع محقَّقاً ؟

----------


## الدكتور مروان

> هل كتاب العيال لابن أبي الدنيا طُبع محقَّقاً ؟


كتاب العيال - لابن أبي الدنيا 
المؤلف : عبدالله بن محمد بن عبيد بن سفيان بن قيس أبو بكر القرشي 
الناشر : دار إبن القيم - الدمام / الطبعة الأولى ، 1990 
تحقيق : د.نجم عبد الرحمن خلف

----------


## الدكتور مروان

1 ـ  وطبع باسم:
النفقة على العيال
تحقيق مسعد عبد الحميد السعدني، وصدر عن مكتبة القرآن بالقاهرة، بدون تاريخ.
2- وطبع بنفس الاسم، تحقيق د. نجم عبد الرحمن خلف، وصدر عن دار ابن عفان بالخبر، 
ودار ابن القيم بالدمام بالمملكة العربية السعودية، سنة 1990م.
3- ثم أعيد طبعه بنفس التحقيق بدار الوفاء بالقاهرة, بدون تاريخ.

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فإن كتاب التهجد وقيام الليل للإمام أبي بكر بن أبي الدنيا قد حققه مصلح بن جزاء بن فدغوش الحارثي ونال بذلك درجة الماجستير من كلية الحديث الشريف بالجامعة الإسلامية، ونوقشت الرسالة 24/6/1412هـ

وقد طبعته مكتبة الرشد بالرياض، وصدرت الطبعة الثانية سنة 1421هـ

----------


## خالد السالم

الطبعة التي بتحقيق:  د.نجم عبد الرحمن خلف.
هل أجدها مصوّرة بشكل pdf ؟


وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فأحسن الله تعالى جزاءك يا أستاذنا الفاضل، لكن ينبغي هنا تنبيهان:
1- طبعته كما تفضل الدكتور مروان دار الوفاء، إلا أن دار الوفاء بالمنصورة لا بالقاهرة، 
2- طبعة دار الوفاء الأولى صدرت عنها بتاريخ 1417هـ، وهذا التاريخ مثبت على ظهر الورقة الثانية من الكتاب،  
كافة حقوق الطبع محفوظة
الطبعة الأولى
1417هـ _ 1997م




> 1 ـ  وطبع باسم:
> النفقة على العيال
> تحقيق مسعد عبد الحميد السعدني، وصدر عن مكتبة القرآن بالقاهرة، بدون تاريخ.
> 2- وطبع بنفس الاسم، تحقيق د. نجم عبد الرحمن خلف، وصدر عن دار ابن عفان بالخبر، 
> ودار ابن القيم بالدمام بالمملكة العربية السعودية، سنة 1990م.
> 3- ثم أعيد طبعه بنفس التحقيق بدار الوفاء بالقاهرة, بدون تاريخ.

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فهذه قائمة بكتب الحافظ أبي بكر بن أبي الدنيا الموجودة لدى المكتبة الوقفية:
1- فضائل رمضان 2923 ، عبد الله بن حمد المطهر 
 الناشر: دار السلف للنشر والتوزيع
حجم الكتاب: 1.19 ميجا تقريبًا


2- اليقين 
3- حسن الظن بالله 
4- التوكل على الله 
5- القناعة والتعفف 
6- العقل وفضله ،ويليه: 
7- ذم الملاهي
8- ذم الدنيا 
9- الغيبة والنميمة  
10- إصلاح المال  
11- قضاء الحوائج 
12- الرضا عن الله بقضائه والتسليم بقدره 
13- الشكر لله عز وجل
14- الحلم 
15- الفرج بعد الشدة
16- من عاش بعد الموت 
17- مجابو الدعوة 
18- الأولياء 
19- الهواتف 
20- المنامات 
21- الصمت وآداب اللسان 
22- موسوعة رسائل ابن أبي الدنيا
23- الأولياء (نسخة ثانية)
24- قرى الضيف (نسخة ثانية)
25- من عاش بعد الموت (نسخة ثانية)

----------


## أم إيناس

> *لقد جاءتني من دائرة الثقافة والإعلام في الشارقة* 
> *ثلاثة مجلدات كبار جدا فيها أغلب كتب ابن أبي الدنيا*  
> *وأعجبني فيها جمعها في مجلدات واحدة* 
> *وتكلمت مع محققها الفاضل ،وهو أحد العاملين في الدائرة* 
> *وكان يوجه نقدا لاذعا مرّا على تحقيقات الآخرين* 
> *ولا أستطيع تبين ذلك لأنها الآن بعيدة عني في مكتبتي* 
> *في دير الزور في بلدي الحبيب سوريا* 
> *وللعلم فهي رخيصة الثمن ؛ وخاصة في معرض الشارقة* 
> 
> *في الحقيقة هو ثمن الورق فيها*


من يتفضل بتصوير هذه الموسوعة ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الأعلى

و ماذا عن كتاب : ( مكائد الشيطان ) هل هو مطبوع ، و هل له نسخ خطية .

----------


## السيدة مها

قرأت كتاب الروح لابن القيم وهالني أنه بالكاد نسخة عن كتاب المنامات لابن أبي الدنيا ، فهل هناك نسخة إلكترونية pdf لكتاب المنامات ؟

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> *
> لقد جاءتني من دائرة الثقافة والإعلام في الشارقة
> 
> ثلاثة مجلدات كبار جدا فيها أغلب كتب ابن أبي الدنيا 
> 
> وأعجبني فيها جمعها في مجلدات واحدة
> 
> وتكلمت مع محققها الفاضل ،وهو أحد العاملين في الدائرة
> 
> ...


لعل الطبعة التي يقصدها الدكتور مروان هي التي حققها  أبو بكر بن عبد الله السعداوي وقد رُفعت منذ مدة قليلة على الوقفية والذي يعيبها أن المحقق حذف الأسانيد من كل تلك الرسائل برمتها!!! وترونها هنـــاhttp://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=7165

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وماذا عن تحقيق كتاب "صفة الجنة" وهو ضمن كتُب موسوعة "جوامع الكلم"؟

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

صفة الجنة ، حققه عمرو عبد المنعم سليم ، في 280صفحة من القطع المتوسط، وصدر عن مكتبة ابن تيمية ، ومكتب العلم.
ثم حققه عبد الرحيم العساسلة، وصدر عن مؤسسة الرسالة ودار البشير، في 291 صفحة.
وكلاهما مرفوعان على النت

----------


## زهرة الاوركيديا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته، أنا أبحث عن كتاب 
الصلاة على النّبي، لابن أبي الدنيا .  ذكره صلاح الدين المنجد في معجم مصنفات ابن أبي الدنيا (هو بحث نشر بمجلة مجمع اللغة العربية المجلد 49 ص:579-594 دمشق ، سنة 1974م. ) ولقد بحثت في ترجمة الإمام فلم أجد له ذكرا إلاّ ما ذكره المنجد في مقالته ولم يحل عليه.
فأرجوكم ساعدوني حتى أوثق هذه المعلومة

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته، أنا أبحث عن كتاب 
> الصلاة على النّبي، لابن أبي الدنيا .  ذكره صلاح الدين المنجد في معجم مصنفات ابن أبي الدنيا (هو بحث نشر بمجلة مجمع اللغة العربية المجلد 49 ص:579-594 دمشق ، سنة 1974م. ) ولقد بحثت في ترجمة الإمام فلم أجد له ذكرا إلاّ ما ذكره المنجد في مقالته ولم يحل عليه.
> فأرجوكم ساعدوني حتى أوثق هذه المعلومة


قد ذكره له الإمام الذهبي في ترجمته من سير النبلاء في جملة مصنفاته,لكن الباحثين المعاصرين الذين عُنوا بتتبع رسائل ابن أبي الدنيا مطبوعها ومخطوطها لم يذكروا عنه شيئا البتة فهو في حكم المفقود ومن هؤلاء الدكتور نجم عبد الرحمن خلف في تحقيقه لكتاب الصمت والدكتور مصطفى مفلح القضاة في تحقيقه لكتاب إصلاح المال وطارق العمودي في تحقيقه لكتاب القبور ويمكن مراجعتها والله أعلم.

----------


## زهرة الاوركيديا

بارك الله فيكم
فوالله ما خطر ببالي أن أبحث عن ترجمته في سير أعلام النبلاء.

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

الإخوة الفضلاء
صدرت إلى الآن لابن أبي الدنيا خمس موسوعات ، وهي :
1- عن مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية .
2- عن دائرة الثقافة بالشارقة ت السعداوي ، محذوفة الأسانيد.
3- عن المكتبة العصرية في 8 مجلدات، وسبق ذكرها .
4- عن دار أطلس الخضراء تحقبيق : فاضل الحمادة الرقي ، في 8 مجلدات , 
الأول رسالة علمية له بعنوان : ابن ابي الدنيا محدثا ومصلحاً ، والستة بعده في كتب ابن أبي الدنيا(52) كتابا ، زعم أنه بقي سنتين يجمع في نسخها الخطية ! 
والثامن فهارس. وليس فيها كبير عمل ، وشراؤها مفرقة لعدد من الباحثين أفضل بكثير.
5- عن المكتبة التوفيقية مصر، في 8 مجلدات ،حوت(62) كتابا وسعرها رخيص (140) ريالا في معرض الجامعة الإسلامية الآن .
وأما من اراد معرفة كتب ابن أبي الدنيا:
فقد كتب الدكتور عبد الله دمفو في ملحق التراث بجريدة المدينة قديما عنها
وكذلك مقدمات بعض التحقيقات الجديدة لبعضها
وآخرها أسماء مصنفات ابن أبي الدنيا للمزي ومعه معجم مصنفات ابن أبي الدنيا للمحقق: محمد زياد التكلة (ضمن مجموعة رسائل تراثية) ط العاصمة.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ويمكنكم مطالعة هذا الموضوع:
جامع مصنفات ابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> فقد كتب الدكتور عبد الله دمفو في ملحق التراث بجريدة المدينة قديما عنها


الأخ الفاضل سلطان المحمدي هل بالإمكان أن تعينني بتحصيل هذا المقال؟

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

أخي أبا وائل 
المقال الذي في ملحق التراث لدي ، وليس لي معرفة بكيفية تصويره ورفعه للمنتدى
إلا أن المفرح لي ولك -إن شاء الله - ، أني كنت أراجع رسالة الدكتور : حميد بن أحمد نعيجات " الآثار الواردة عن أئمة السلف في العقيدة من خلال كتب ابن أبي الدنيا" المطبوع في الجامعة الإسلامية ، فذكر فيها بحثَ الدكتور عبد الله دمفو وانه منشورٌ في مجلة جامعة الملك عبد العزيز -العلوم والتربية (1417ه) باسم : المصنفات المطبوعة للإمام ابن أبي الدنيا عرض ونقد.

وبعد البحث وجدت التالي : ابن ابي الدنيا ومصنفاته المطبوعة عرض ونقد ، د. عبدالله دمفو .
وتقبل عذري في تأخر الرد.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> أخي أبا وائل 
> المقال الذي في ملحق التراث لدي ، وليس لي معرفة بكيفية تصويره ورفعه للمنتدى
> إلا أن المفرح لي ولك -إن شاء الله - ، أني كنت أراجع رسالة الدكتور : حميد بن أحمد نعيجات " الآثار الواردة عن أئمة السلف في العقيدة من خلال كتب ابن أبي الدنيا" المطبوع في الجامعة الإسلامية ، فذكر فيها بحثَ الدكتور عبد الله دمفو وانه منشورٌ في مجلة جامعة الملك عبد العزيز -العلوم والتربية (1417ه) باسم : المصنفات المطبوعة للإمام ابن أبي الدنيا عرض ونقد.
> 
> وبعد البحث وجدت التالي : ابن ابي الدنيا ومصنفاته المطبوعة عرض ونقد ، د. عبدالله دمفو .
> وتقبل عذري في تأخر الرد.


جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك ونفع بك أخي سلطان وأثابك أجرا عظيما.http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4032

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

وفيك بارك ونفع وأجزل الأجر والعطاء.

----------


## محمد بن يوسف الأزهري

هل هناك كتاب ترجم لابن ابي الدنيا باستفاضة؟؟؟

----------


## أبو حازم المسالم

> ...
> 8-    الأولياء تحقيق محمد السعيد بسيوني زغلول، مؤسسة الكتب الثقافية بيروت...( لاأنصح به !!!)


 والسبب ؟
ما سمعت بمن يتكلم من قبل عن تحقيقاته، ولم أعرف له سوى موسوعة أطراف الحديث النبوي، والتي كنت أتمنى اقتنائها قبل عهد المكتبات الإلكترونية.
وهاكم ترجمته:
http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=313860...

----------


## وطني الجميل

ابحث عن أثر لكتاب المنتقى من كتاب الرهبان لابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## وطني الجميل

كتاب المنتقى من كتاب الرهبان مأخوذ من مجلة دورية قديمة هي مجلة معهد* الدراسات الشرقية للآباء الدومنيكان بالقاهرة المعروفة اختصارا باسم* * mideo تأسست سنت 1954 على يد ثلاثة رهبان من الدومنيكان.
*http://dev4.istanbulit.net/books/المنتقى-من-كتاب-الرهبان،-لابن-أبي-الدنيا/203

----------


## وطني الجميل

الحمد لله لقد تواصلت مع المعهد وحصلت على نسخة مصورة من المنتقى من كتاب الرهبان -تحقيق صلاح الدين المنجد وفيه 24 نصا بقدر 10 صفحات  سأرفعه هنا لأول مرة على الشبكة مصورا وسأبحث عن أسانيده لأضعه بنسخة الشاملة.

----------

